# 2007 Q7 Heated Seats



## MZ242 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am considering purchasing a 2007 Q7 4.2 CPO. It has leather but no heated seats. Does anyone know if the 2007 4.2 base model came pre-wired for heated seats? If yes, how much would it cost to upgrade?


----------

